
Silicon Valley Seasteaders Go Looking for Low-Tax Sites on Land - Osiris30
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-20/silicon-valley-seasteaders-go-looking-for-low-tax-sites-on-land
======
azinman2
So let’s get this straight — rich, educated guys — all from countries where
having a super developed functional government was key to their ability to
have something to generate capital off of — want to take their riches (along
with future capitals riches) and run for the hills... giving back... what?
Nothing? And where to take to? Places that don’t have a developed, functional
government, with uneducated and impoverished populations. Places that don’t
have a labor force suited for sophisticated multi-nationals that want a tax
haven despite promises that somehow the impoverished will he marginally
better.

All this libertarian nonsense coming from the wealthy has gotten to the point
where no longer do people understand the lives dedicated to making theirs
possible has indeed been a key factor in their own personal success.

We need more civic-minded leadership across the population, not less. The
greed is just excessive.

~~~
RomanBob
The riches already gave back, because they got rich making things people want.

>We need more civic-minded leadership across the population, not less. The
greed is just excessive.

This is the wishful thinking that statists will always use. the state will be
fine if only people would be better. Well people are not better and never will
be, so we need a system whereby we do not grant people, who will never be
better, power over their fellow men.

------
m463
There is another thread on this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21866017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21866017)

------
sevencolors
I feel like humans have been trying to achieve some variation of this "utopia"
for so long. I like to think it could work (in theory). But seeing so much
failure due to greed, hubris, naiveté, etc. Makes me doubt it can work

~~~
manicdee
It can’t work because all utopias assume the world is full of people exactly
like the founder.

~~~
davidivadavid
All naive utopias do.

